# Record DML 24



## maverick54 (6 Jun 2013)

Hi guys just bought the above lathe and been hunting for a manual in PDF format to download. Amazed I couldn't find one bearing in mind how popular these are.

Anyone got a link to a download please?

Thanks


----------



## loz (6 Jun 2013)

record power site has a DML36 manual - they are basically the same .

login as a free member and go to manuals via the support page,


----------



## maverick54 (6 Jun 2013)

Thats great. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Brianp (6 Jun 2013)

I had to email them, couldn't find it (And didn't know it was the same as the 36!)

Drop me a line if you've any trouble getting hold of it.


----------



## paulm (7 Jun 2013)

There's not much to put in a manual, very straightforwards machines with little or no routine maintenance required.

If there's something you are not sure about or want to know just ask on here and there are a few folk familiar with the model who would be happy to help I'm sure.

Cheers, Paul


----------



## Jonzjob (7 Jun 2013)

My 1st lathe was a DML24 and if you have 1/2 as much fun and enjoyment as I did out of mine then I will have had twice as much as you :? :? 

No, seriously. I am sure that you will have loads of good time with it. Nice, solid and reliable. 

What in particular are you looking for in the instructions???


----------



## dodgerdave (25 Feb 2014)

looking for manual for dml24
tried your link but no success
can anybody help

thanks


----------



## Spindle (25 Feb 2014)

Hi

Register here and download the manual for the DML36 - the only difference I'm aware of between this and the 24 is the bed length.

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/support/pa ... iate-lathe

Edited to add also here without registration

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j& ... i7SiGuV_LA

Regards Mick


----------



## bryanthebricki (11 Apr 2017)

Hi new to this site so forgive me if I get things a little wrong I also am a new owner of the record power DML/24 
the dml/24 is a three speed where as the dml/36 is a four speed as well as being longer and I am also finding it troublesome to pick up a pdf manuel so that I can know what the three speeds are any help on this would be appreciated as having no luck on the net 
Thanks B. Merrriott


----------



## loftyhermes (11 Apr 2017)

bryanthebricki":3lx4up2y said:


> Hi new to this site so forgive me if I get things a little wrong I also am a new owner of the record power DML/24
> the dml/24 is a three speed where as the dml/36 is a four speed as well as being longer and I am also finding it troublesome to pick up a pdf manuel so that I can know what the three speeds are any help on this would be appreciated as having no luck on the net
> Thanks B. Merrriott


pm me your email address and I'll send you a copy of mine.
Steve


----------



## Robbo3 (12 Apr 2017)

Lofty, I believe he can't PM until he has 3 posts under his belt.


----------



## bryanthebricki (14 Apr 2017)

Hi just found out the information I was looking for for the DML 24x it is three speed where as the dml36x is four speed the three speeds for the DML 24x are 2000-950-450 Thanks to all Bryanthebricki.


----------



## Harriet1250 (7 Jan 2019)

Hi I am new to this group. I have just acquired a record power dml 24 wood lathe from my father in law and looking for an instruction manual. Can anyone help me please. Thanks


----------



## loftyhermes (7 Jan 2019)

Harriet,
Here's a copy of my DML 24 manual.
View attachment dml24 mine.pdf


----------



## Harriet1250 (7 Jan 2019)

That's great. Thank you for your help.


----------

